
Turn your Raspberry Pi into a serverless platform - mehyedes
https://myedes.io/serverless-on-raspberrypi/
======
jbverschoor
So your pi is a server?

~~~
beatgammit
Yup, but with extra steps to make it "serverless". It's cool, but I don't see
the point.

~~~
mehyedes
It's more about experimenting, and knowing how things work under the hood. So
the learning part is the poing. But also that you can have a lightweight
serverless platform, that doesn't require a lot of resources since OpenFaas
requires Kubernetes or Docker Swarm, but with faasd you can have it on a
single RPi.

------
Havoc
OpenFAAS is interesting but not sure I see the point. Cloud functions are
useful because no infrastructure and scaling. Putting this on your in gear
kills both

